# What Is The Tie?



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I spent the weekend here in PA camping with 13 of the most wonderful Brownies I have ever met. I even left the Outback at home ,slept on the floor, and used the outhouse in freezing weather for them. So they could experience camping many for the very first time. It was great fun!!! One of the leaders shared this and it brought fond memories of all my camping experiences hope you all enjoy ......

*What is the Tie?*

What is the tie that binds us

Friends of the long, long trail?

Just this .....

We have shared the weather,

We have slumbered side by side, (o.k. so we park our outbacks side by side )

And friends who have camped together

Can never again divide!

- Author Unknown -


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

happycamper said:


> We have shared the weather,


We definitely shared some interesting weather at the VA Beach Rally.

.....And made some great friends in the process


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As a long (!!!) time Girl Scout, Leader, Camp Counselor, and Council Staff member, that has been in my "song & verse book" for .... forever, I think! For as long as I can remember, that verse was just as much a part of the Closing Campfire tradition as was singing Taps together for the last time. <sending shivers up my spine as I type.....>

What wonderful memories you and the other Leaders are helping those girls build! Good for you!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a great time...


----------

